# Sticky  For swisher rough cut mowers



## wjjones

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/402951/Swisher-Rt-44-Trailcutter.html?page=8

This covers the basics for these type mowers.


----------



## wjjones

Bought one of these mowers cant wait for it to get here.


----------



## willys55

ugh, all I could think of as that atv moved through the high grass, was those hanging hornets nests, you know the big black and white hornets from hell! oh boy. neat mower though


----------



## Thomas

willys55 said:


> ugh, all I could think of as that atv moved through the high grass, was those hanging hornets nests, you know the big black and white hornets from hell! oh boy. neat mower though


.................................................................
That's what I was thinking of also,or hitting solid object.


----------



## Thomas

[QUOTE="wjjones,

Bought one of these mowers cant wait for it to get here.[/QUOTE]
.......................................................................

What will you be towing it with?


----------



## wjjones

My ys4500.


----------



## wjjones

It was way late getting here because of a little mix up with the order but it was totally worth the wait. The manager at our local Lowes made good on the mix up though he gave me a extra 10% off the total price. The crate was huge I used my Craftsman ys4500 (In my avatar) to pull the whole crate off the trailer. It was pretty easy after that I just pried the crate apart, and rolled the mower off. I hope to get it in the field tomorrow, and try it out weather permitting.


----------



## Thomas

looking for to update and pics.


----------



## wjjones

I will get some more pics up asap. I will also be going back to ag tires my ys pulls the trailcutter good until I head uphill on wet ground. I had some on there, and swapped back to turf tires, and I sure am missing those ag tires now. Going to go with Carlisle super lug, or those wdt ags.


----------



## Bob Driver

These things sell like hot cakes here in MS, especially right before deer hunting season. They are not cheap... I picked one up last Spring for $75 from a customer down the road that was made in the early 90's and barely used. Believe it or not, it had a 8HP Briggs on it, *WITH ELECTRIC START*. I went through it and was going to flip it this Fall for $250, but then a customer asked if I would rent it. I charged him $25 for a day. He told a buddy, then the buddy told a buddy.... I've "rented" it for way more than $250 since September and I'm still getting calls every week.... It not only mows a nice trail, but seems to print money also, I think I'll hang on to it.


----------



## wjjones

They (swisher) are having a fall sale right now too.


----------



## wjjones

One design flaw they need to open the back like the front. Mine would load up with tall grass, and I would have to stop to let it catch back up. So I cut a flap size section out on the back for discharging the grass, and that thing didn't ever bogg down again after that.


----------



## Fragger

willys55 said:


> ugh, all I could think of as that atv moved through the high grass, was those hanging hornets nests, you know the big black and white hornets from hell! oh boy. neat mower though


I try to always carry a can of wasp/hornet spray on every piece of garden equipment and on my 4 wheeler..The bumble bees also love that type of terrain


----------

